# Help asked on Easy-Vacuum type closure



## mark108 (Aug 13, 2014)

howdy, my first post,[from down under] so hope it goes ok. Threads, now locked, of 2011 and 2012 show pictures and discussion by cowseatmaize, wheelah23 and others, about unusual jars with what were referred to as having easy-vacuum type closure.Threads are: http://www.antique-bottle...hese-lids-m437692.aspxhttp://www.antique-bottle...e-of-them-m518514.aspx I'm interested as I'm working on the preserving jars of the iconic company Fowlers Vacola, that have been used in Australia since around 1915. Same closure and finish and extremely common here, the most common preserving jar used in fact. The jar pictured is a Fowlers Vacola No 26 jar manufactured by Australian Glass Manufacturers around 1915-1920. Is there any chance of someone posting the image from the Red Book 9 image referred to, ie.#2292-3.Would not mind picking a couple of examples as well if ok. Thanks, Mark[attachment=IMG_0617.jpg]


----------



## cowseatmaize (Aug 13, 2014)

I have RB10 and the 2292 section are Paragon and similar screw tops so I don't understand. None of the "see #????" have one either. Fruit Jar Works Vol 1 lists a Patent #501,418 for Guilleaume and Golstein that year (link 2, post 21). Maybe that will come up somewhere.


----------



## jarsnstuff (Aug 13, 2014)

The Easy VJ Co. jars are #878 - 881 in Redbook.  The jars themselves aren't all that hard to find, but an original closure is almost impossible.  I'm attaching photos of my pint (RB 878) which I *think* has an original lid, but I'm not sure about the clamp - and a half pint (RB 879) with original lid, the wording on which explains why orginal closures are so hard to find. I'm curious as to whether any of the Fowler lids would fit well enough.  -Tammy


----------



## mark108 (Aug 18, 2014)

Hi Tammy.  Thanks for the info. Yes that is an original closure according to the 1892/1893 patent diagrams. Out of town still. Will get back. Cheers Mark.


----------



## mark108 (Aug 21, 2014)

Back home. Yes cowseatmaize, 501,418 of Guilleaume and Golstein of July 11 1893 is the relevant US patent. The same patent was registered in various European countries, including the UK namely No 8004 of AD 1892.I am curious also regard the Easy Vacuum closure fitting a Fowlers Vacola jar. Standard Fowlers jar mouths are 3 and 4 inch, but also include 2 inch, 2 1/2 inch and 4 1/4 inch. If you know of a spare Easy Vacuum jar with cover and clip I'd be keen to know. Any possibility Tammy of showing the finish of your jar?


----------



## jarsnstuff (Aug 21, 2014)

Mark, I'm attaching a photo of the finish on the pint jar.  The mouth of the pint measures about 2-7/8", while the quart and half gallons measure about 3-3/16", the tall half pint is about 1-7/8" and the short one about 2-1/4".  Almost as much variety as the Fowlers.  I wouldn't mind finding some original lids myself since 3 of the 5 jars in my collection have obvious repro closures.  Good Luck!  - Tammy


----------



## mark108 (Aug 22, 2014)

Thanks Tammy. Check out my article in the Australian Ephemera Soc.http://www.ephemerasociety.org.au/2014/07/the-fowlers-history-of-fruit-preserving/It obviously now needs adding to in the light of Guilleaume and Goltstein's work.Cheers, Mark


----------



## mark108 (Aug 23, 2014)

Regard the Redbooks, can any one advise what the difference is say between No 9 and 11 say. Are they updated, revised editions of earlier works. Looks like I need to get hold of one. Thanks.


----------



## mark108 (Aug 23, 2014)

Don't worry, I have checked out the Redbook website and seen No 11 edition of Douglas Leybourne, thanks.


----------



## mark108 (Sep 5, 2014)

howdy Tammy, re the types of cover you show on your easy vacuum jars, how confident are you about which style/type is original. And can you comment on the age of the "non-original(s)"? Referring back to the original patent figures [1892/3] , neither make a perfect match. The patented cover that has embossed "puncture cover" I presume it an original placed, on with the same clamp. Cheers, Mark.


----------



## mark108 (Sep 8, 2014)

hello, can anyone comment please on authentic original covers for the easy vacuum jars. Thanks.


----------



## jarsnstuff (Sep 8, 2014)

Hi Mark, sorry I didn't answer your question earlier, I haven't been on the site for a few days.  I believe the "puncture cover" lid was on a product jar of some kind, therefore there was no intent to reuse the lid.  As for the jars sold as canning jars, my gut says the lid on the pint is original - its shaped, sized and finished very much like the "puncture cover" lid, just without the instruction.  The original patent shows the same 3-prong clamp that is on my 3 front embossed (pt, qt, hg) jars, but Redbook says ALL those clamps are repro and the only original clamps are flat strap clamps.  Again, the clamp on the pint appears to be a bit more professionally made and fits just a bit differently than the others - but I'm really not sure one way or the other.  I might give it more thought if and when I want to sell it.  -Tammy


----------



## mark108 (Sep 9, 2014)

Hi Tammy, thanks for getting back. Yes you might be right regard the cover on the pint. My Redbook arrived today. Impressive, if not overwhelming resource. And I see where the 3-prong clamps are mentioned as being reproductions. I wonder what the evidence for that might be. I also see that Guilleaume and Goltstein issued an improved patent that employed spring clamps instead of the 3-prong clamp [see UK patent 2543 of 1893]. Cheers, Mark.


----------

